# Nose Discolouration



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am beginning to notice some discolouration on Oreo's nose and I am wondering what could be the cause of that? Could it mean that I should be supplementing with something because he has a deficiency?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Helen,
What sort of discoloration? McKenna has "snow nose" wherein her nose turns pink, for the most part, in the winter. Now that it's summer and she gets out in the sunshine, her nost pigment is black again. 

Susan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It is sort of turning pink in one spot, so I am wondering if it would be a deficiency of some sort? Or maybe the last time I took him to doggie daycare he got hurt and I wasn't told about it... Hmmmmm.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Turning pink in one spot is how McKenna's starts. I thought it was a vitamin or mineral deficiency too until several folks told me about snow nose. I found out McKenna's grand dam had it too.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Susan. I guess I will have to wait and see how it changes. At least I won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I've heard that using plastic bowls for feeding can cause the nose to discolor - does anyone know if that is true or just an old wives' tale?

Jane


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash's cyst started as a little flat whitish/pink spot on the rim of his eye- it crew to be raised and pink and then disappeared the same way-- just got smaller and smaller and finally it was a little white spot and now it is totally gone. I would just watch Oreo for a bit.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Re plastic bowls......I have heard that as well. It would be interesting if you are using a plastic bowl to switch to satinless steel and see what happens...maybe we can confirm or put a myth to rest..

David


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo is eating out of a stainless steel bowl and has been for the past 2 months, so I am not sure if that is the case with Oreo. It is an interesting idea, I am sure others will have some insight with that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My maltese's nose has been getting lighter as she is getting older (almost 5). She did go thru snow nose but this time of year that shouldn't be an issue. I think it just depends on the dog's genetics. My friend who has a dog from the same dad has full pigment still. Most poeple dont notice but I do!

Amanda


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never heard of snow nose, but I do know that plastic bowels can cause all sort of problems. Many dogs and cats are actually allergic to them and they cause like acne on their face. Or they will develope a rash, and I have seen then loose pigment on their nose...I have also seen it happen when dogs dig with their nose a lot and as they get older. Many things can cause it, as long as the vet say's don't worry then I would not.

Erin


----------

